# Brake fluid- Fuchs 5.1



## idarsot (Jan 20, 2009)

So i just installed an OEM big brake on the front on my 01 1.8t jetta and will be getting my rear rotors, pads and stainless lines in the mail soon. My local tech recommended fuchs 5.1. anyone use this before? i know my car comes with dot4 OEM and i would like a nice upgrade since I will be doing a few track days in the next month or so. 
What i wanna know is will this cause any issues with the brake cylinder?


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

If it says to use DOT 4, use DOT 4. You're not supposed to mix brake fluid, although IIRC mixing DOT 3 and DOT 4 isn't the end of the world, but DOT 5.1 is a totally different type of fluid. To be safe, just use what the manufacturer recommends.


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_IV--1.8T/Braking/Fluid/ 

Our cars don't like ATE's superblue, I'm not sure about the rest of their fluids. Pentosin will result in a squeaky clutch pedal as well. I haven't had any issues with Motul.


----------



## idarsot (Jan 20, 2009)

I think I'm gunna try out the fuchs. Unless someone has a horror story about it. I will get 2 liters to ensure I get out all the old fluid. I will also be using a bleeder to help. I don't think foreign automotive in Kitchener would sell me something that is not good.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

For non performance purposes type of fluid is not really that important (only compatability), you will not be able to tell the difference honestly.


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

DOT 5.1, 4.0 and 3.0 are all compatible. 5.0 is silicon and is incompatible with other brake fluids. Fuches 5.1 is fine and will not give you any problems. Ive used ATE 200 for years with no problems. I stay away ATE superblue. Seems like quite a few people had problems with it.


----------

